# Clomid and Twins



## RLH33

Hiya

This is a light-hearted post to get the lowdown on other people's experiences.

I have just finished my first course of Clomid and am on the TWW.  However I was quite, alarmed is not quite the word, but worried by the constant references to the risk of twins whilst you are on Clomid.  When prescribing it the Consultant pointed out the risk, the GP did as well, plus it was in the letter to the GP from the Consultant and is also mentioned AGAIN in the paperwork with the pills .

These warnings, along with a few other pointers, my nutty friend has seen a clairvoyent (!) plus history of non-identical twins in the female line of my family, my husband has half jokingly been telling those that know about my treatment that we may end up with twins  

So I was just interested in what people's experiences have been?  Has anyone actually had twins on Clomid?  Is it realistic possibility or are the Drs just being over-cautious?

RLH


----------



## PoDdy

Hi RLH,
I wondered about this when I first started on clomid (now on 3rd cycle).  I'm having scan tracking and on all three cycles have had at least 2 follicles (upping the doesage after first cycle gave 3 follies), so if you think about it, the chances of twins or triplets in greatly increased from your usualy 1 follicle (in my case, if any!).  They want to make you aware, as this can have a huge life and financial impact and you can't go back later and tell them they didn't tell you!  

In some ways I think it would be great to get the ready-made family I've always wanted and not have to go through this hell again, but I can imagine that the worry of carrying twins is also twice as bad and would be more than grateful for 1.  

My DH is excited about the idea too, and would be shouting it from the rooftops if we had told anyone about our treatment, I think I know where you're coming from on that one  
PoDdy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Yes, there is the risk of multiple pg when on clomid but if you look at the success thread on this Clomid board you'll see most pgs were only singletons for FF members.

We were given all the warnings when I was prescribed it 3 years ago but especially because I was taking it to boost ie ovulate naturally but to release more eggs (so more target practise for the sperm !). We were advised that if I had more than 3 dominant follicles then they'd strongly advise against ttc that month.....as it turned out I had 2 or 3 each month.

Follicle tracking is a good idea, at least for the first couple of months, do see how you respond to the drugs and see how many dominant follicles you get. Even particularly high progesterone levels can give some indication that maybe more than 1 egg released.

Do have a read of the clomid success thread... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## cleg

the reason they let you know there is a risk of multiples is because they have to, it doesnt mean you will + i personally think the risk is low, like Minxy has said most of the ladies who take clomid + get their BFP go onto to have healthy singleton's

think you would find this interesting too ~ CLICK HERE

xxx


----------



## AliF

Hi there,

I thought I'd chip in as I actually had twins as a result of having clomid and I have non-identical twins on my mum's line! 

I got lucky on cycle 8, we had gone away to the Maldives and had been talking about the next step, IUI, IVF etc as I had ruled out clomid working. I wasn't surprised when I had twins, as you say everyone tells you that is a side effect. However, I have since found out that the odds are quite low and I know about half a dozen people who have had clomid and have all had singletons.

I now also feel so lucky that we had twins, not only has it been a wonderful experience but I have unsuccessfully tried for a third child for the last 3 years (including more clomid!). 

I had a really great pregnancy and my twins were born at 37 weeks and were both over 6lbs. 

Good luck with the clomid... !

Ali


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hiya

I think my doctor told me it was about a 10-15% increased possibility of a multiple pregnancy when he prescribed me Clomid, and to be honest when I did get a BFP I was over the moon - and terrified at the same time.

Everyone kept joking about having twins and maybe there was 2 or 3 in there, and even after the scan that 'maybe one was hiding in the background'. My sonographer said she was having a very thorough look around to make sure it was only the one baby.

They do have a responsibility to advise you of the risks but as Cleg said, I think the actuality of it is quite low.

Ali - congratulations on your two - good birth weights and great that you got to 37 weeks....  

Rach
x


----------



## Topkat08

I think the docs just say it 2 cover their script. But i suppose itm depends on twins in the blood line. 
My DP dad & my father were both Identical twins so what are the chances?!
Im on my 2nd course of clomid n   for my    

 AliF x

Take Care ladies x x


----------



## Heluerto

So with all of you thinking there is not a high chance, and there is me being given advice from the follicle scan people to use contraceptives this month - but I dont get it - I'd be delighted with two or three!  I know there are more risks, but I'd be happy to take the risks - the chances of all three dominant follicles all releasing and actually getting fertilised - is it that high?


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Heluerto,
I had 3 follies for all three cycles and the con gave me the trigger jab - there was no suggestion of contraception.  Personally, I would carry on with BMS anyway.....but that's just me.

PoDdy


----------



## Heluerto

three dominent ones


----------



## PoDdy

see above
I'm stupid and didn't read your first post properly  
PoD


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Topkat08 said:


> I think the docs just say it 2 cover their script. But i suppose itm depends on twins in the blood line.
> My DP dad & my father were both Identical twins so what are the chances?!
> Im on my 2nd course of clomid n  for my
> 
> AliF x
> 
> Take Care ladies x x


It would depend on how many eggs you released when on clomid so wouldn't necessarily be down to family history. If you released 2 eggs and both fertilised and implanted then these would be "fraternal" (non identical) twins as from 2 separate eggs.

Obviously there's also the chance that 1 egg released can result in identical twins.....so if released 2 eggs and both fertilised and split then could result in 2 sets of identical twins (quads).

However, the fact your DP's dad is a twin would have no factor on you having twins.....as your dads a twin then there is a possibility he's passed it on to you but the chances are pretty slim as it's primarily hereditary on the maternal side....if you have twins on your mums side then there's a higher chance of you having twins.



Heluerto said:


> So with all of you thinking there is not a high chance, and there is me being given advice from the follicle scan people to use contraceptives this month - but I dont get it - I'd be delighted with two or three! I know there are more risks, but I'd be happy to take the risks - the chances of all three dominant follicles all releasing and actually getting fertilised - is it that high?


If you have 3 dominant follicles and have been advised by your clinic to use some form of contraceptive this month then personally I would adhere to their professional advise. However, I know when I was on clomid (to boost as ovulate naturally) I released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle I was on it....I didn't conceive whilst on clomid but then I have quite a few other things effecting my fertility and I ovulation isn't one of them.....so some clinics do say if over 3 dominant not to ttc that month but if 1, 2 or 3 then ok.

Ultimately it's your call but do need to be aware of your clinics advise. I think whilst most of us would consider the possibility of having multiple pregnancy ie 2 or 3....you need to be very very aware of the risks involved, not only to your babies but to you as well, rather than just saying you'd be "happy to take the risks". There's a few ladies on FF who are having twinnie and triplet pregnancies and it does require alot more monitoring, usually babies born early with associated risks etc etc etc. Whilst most result in happy endings, I've also read of several that haven't and you need to consider all this seriously. Admittedly majority I've read about on here are from IVF rather than clomid (although I do know there's one lady who had IUI and got triplets but can't remember what drug she was prescribed, may have been clomid as I know she used to be on it but afraid I can't recall).....but still need to be clear of the whole picture when it comes to a multiple pregnancy.

Whilst I said in my previous posts, twins don't appear to be the "norm" on the list of clomid successes (on this board), you also need to take into account that it could well be that those women only had 1 dominant follicle so only released 1 egg anyway.....whereas you have 3 dominant follicles so there's a chance you will release 2 or 3 eggs....hence the increased risk.

This board related primarily to IVF as it's eSET (Elective Single Embryo Transfer) but you may find some of the threads interesting where they discuss multiple pregnancy.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0

Good luck & fingers crossed
Natasha


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks for clearing that up Minxy... got kinda scared at the thought of 2 lil angels at once   although it would be nice.  

Good Luck 2 Us All  
Take Care

Nikki x


----------

